# What happens if you toggle unavialable on GH while on an active delivery off block?



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

I know you should not do this while on block with some exceptions that I won't get into but never came across anything official about being off block.

Still brand new and have only made a handful of deliveries but get hit up often on busy days and am still feeling my way around the app, processes and adopting best practices, would prefer to take it slow and finish one order before accepting another. Acceptance rate took a beating today because I get pinged during the worst times, while driving, handling food, especially drinks, etc. This is clearly a good thing, not complaining. Just need to get acclimated and quickly.

If I toggle unavailable off block while on a delivery what exactly happens? Can you finish the current assigned task and then toggle back available when done or will it remove or reassign the current delivery/order?

Any tips for dealing with incoming offers while busy or distracted?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Always expect the next ping to come during the last minute of the drop. They know your location and are ready to send you the next order.

I look at dinner rush as a window. There are a limited number of good orders that can come in during that time. If you are not paying close attention to them you can miss them. There are plenty of FF orders but those wont tip as well.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Usually you don't get stacked pings. What I have noticed in my market is that I have to be within 1.5 miles of my current destination before I get another ping. Even when its busy and I am driving constantly for hours, if I am not within 1.5 miles of my destination I won't get a ping. On busy nights exactly 1.5 miles... 'you have a new offer!'.

If you can't read the screen while driving then you will not go far. The phone can tell you are in motion, so GH knows you are driving... but there is no way to make money to only send/accept orders if you are not moving.

If you can't do this basic task, you will not last long.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Appreciate the input and the brutally honest words, guess that's fair but it's also ok to say you don't know the answer. It's not that I can't read the screen or operate it while driving, it's that I prefer not to if I don't have to, for now. Like stated, personally still developing best practices. It varies by market as to whether or not you can make money while stationary between offers. Totally disagree with that assessment in this case.

I live at the exact corner of three adjacent hot spots that are dark orange to red at all hours of every single day. And a few others that are scattered within a few miles of them and each other. And that is only half of my region, it's a pretty big one. If I could toggle off and finish than toggle back on, receiving offers will be of no issue, nor will the money. However, if it's a slower, driver saturated market, I would agree.

Taking it another step further, we know that chances are it will be the exact same order(s) sent, instead now it will be accepted a few minutes later which is a better reflection on my stats when it's delivered those same few minutes earlier. Not my problem some else did not accept it in the meantime. And it's not like I'm getting the order in and done any faster by accepting sooner, it's going to take the same amount of time no matter when I accept. If it's not that order it will be another. Helps acceptance rate control as well.

I prefer to review whatever little info the offer gives, possibly google the restaurant hours if it's later at night before deciding, screen shot all offers, accepted or not and we know that it's not as easy as only hitting reject, they want you to input why. Also, I do not like to unassign anything that's in my control. The ability to toggle off while on an active task is a big plus for multi apping as well. With gloves on due to Covid it can be a bit more difficult/distracting than usual too. Also prefer not to take them off if I don't have to. And there are better and worse times to operate your phone or device than others while driving. That's what I mean by sending me the offers at the worst times while driving.

No matter what kind of market, car, device, etc, I don't put too much weight into proficiency level in operating a device while driving, it's not usually something to brag about outside of this context and maybe I am making more of it than it should be but it's still only food delivery, no matter how anyone slices it. Everyone gains from experience and asking questions no matter where they start and we all started from somewhere.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Usually you don't get stacked pings. What I have noticed in my market is that I have to be within 1.5 miles of my current destination before I get another ping. Even when its busy and I am driving constantly for hours, if I am not within 1.5 miles of my destination I won't get a ping. On busy nights exactly 1.5 miles... 'you have a new offer!'.
> 
> If you can't read the screen while driving then you will not go far. The phone can tell you are in motion, so GH knows you are driving... but there is no way to make money to only send/accept orders if you are not moving.
> 
> If you can't do this basic task, you will not last long.


Doesn't matter if u are moving or not, at least not in the 3 years I've done GH here in DC. I drive home after every order. If I get another order on the way, that's great. If not, I just go home and wait until the next ping.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

GIGorJOB said:


> Appreciate the input and the brutally honest words, guess that's fair but it's also ok to say you don't know the answer. It's not that I can't read the screen or operate it while driving, it's that I prefer not to if I don't have to, for now. Like stated, personally still developing best practices. It varies by market as to whether or not you can make money while stationary between offers. Totally disagree with that assessment in this case.
> 
> I live at the exact corner of three adjacent hot spots that are dark orange to red at all hours of every single day. And a few others that are scattered within a few miles. And that is only half of my region, it's a pretty big one. If I could toggle off and finish than toggle back on, orders will be of no issue, nor will the money. However, if it's a slower, driver saturated market, I would agree.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you refuse to accept the orders while on delivery it isn't rocket science. Curious with all your research and screenshot orders do you make more than $40 per hour?


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Not sure why you refuse to accept the orders while on delivery it isn't rocket science. Curious with all your research and screenshot orders do you make more than $40 per hour?
> View attachment 480134


Never stated I refused to do so or don't, only that my preference would be not to or at least have that option if it's possible which doesn't affect my acceptance rate. It's just a preference and explained above but not telling or suggesting anyone else do the same or differently and that preference may change.

Still too new to make that formal determination as I have not been able to do what's being asked and proposed (for only myself). Kind of an irrespective anyway because it's different platform, market, hours, demographics, etc, etc. Not apples to apples, may never be. To play devils advocate, it's not as though folks who accept other offers while on a delivery are all going to gross $40 per hour. That's not really why one is able to do that IMO. I will however let you know if it makes a difference in my circumstances if and when able to do so.

From everything I have seen so far, which is not a lot to be honest, there is no discernible difference in taking the other offer, those few minutes sooner near the end of the current delivery anyway. It's the same, similar, or better for me, my market and on GH. The single biggest factor within anyone's control and ability to attempt to make as much as possible per hour is obviously to choose your offers wisely, not necessarily because one accepts an additional offer while on delivery. Now if that was a great offer that came in while finishing the current delivery, that's another story and not exactly what I am getting at. That offer may be gone in that time but worse offers are getting bonused up in that time so it tends to even out for me.

Can say that in the same amount of trips of 31, and considering that I have not had a single offer below $11, accepted or not. That would put me at or above the same total without any promos, never hit any yet. Can't say exactly about the amount of time or distance it would take, however. They do not break it down that way but in short, the answer is yes, it's almost there but less, and appox the same if cherry picking, when including time and mileage, as I do not cherry pick and this includes a canceled trip of $1.50 accounting for at least half hour and excludes one closed trip to be fair. IMO, that's of little relevance as the biggest contributor the time and mileage is demographics and settings (urban, suburban, rural) anyway, not whether you can toggle off or not.

Anyway, that's proving my point. You have to adopt your own personal preferences and practices that help get you to that point. I applaud you for that and wish you sustained success in that regard but that's all I'm consistently trying to do for myself, not sure where and why some of the negative comments and replies come from but they're welcome and people are free to do so. It was just a question.

For the record, my last reply was not directly towards you but towards only the comments that "if you can't do this than it means that", and that may be true or not and maybe more than fair to state or assume but it doesn't mean I have to accept that and not reply or elaborate in turn.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

GIGorJOB said:


> I have not had a single offer below $11, accepted or not


Sorry I don't believe that.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

You can believe it or not, I have no reason to lie. Please keep in mind I've had less than 20 offers total ever, brand new. It's what I have been trying to get across. Never sent an offer without a tip and usually do late night offers that get rejected now bonused for $20+ but even the regular rush stuff is at least $11. Many of the offers pay is more than the actual order cost. Can't explain it but it is what it is. Expect some to possibly fall to about $8 or so min for the market but when I can take advantage of bonus periods on most weekends it puts the average totals back up and again, no cherry picking, at least not yet.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

20 deliveries? That is one days work. You have been posting on here since Feb.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Wasn't active until recently, after Covid died down here. Less than 20 offers, not even 20 deliveries yet. Don't do it even part time, it's truly gig work for me that might evolve into more once I incorporate other apps/platform, still trying to figure it all out.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

OP is in a fantasy land where he thinks he has a choice in the matter. Don't like to read the screen while driving? Well you picked a great gig that requires a moving vehicle AND a phone. 

OP: your a very replaceable cog in a very big machine. Even at my day job I laugh at all the new guys that think they can change the world or have a say in the way the world works. LPT: you don't. No one cares what you you think. Seriously. This is not a career, and all it does is chew up your car and make you apathetic towards others.

Do what you want. You obviously have it all figured out (like everyone else who thinks they do).


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

If it is just gig work then why so much over analyzing? You want to google the hours of the restaurant and you haven't even delivered 20 orders. Really?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Always expect the next ping to come during the last minute of the drop. They know your location and are ready to send you the next order.


I'm not buying that explanation.

Their goal is to try to unload trashy deliveries on distracted drivers who are trying to multitask.

A distracted driver is a more pliable driver and more likely to accidentally "accept" a shitty ping while carrying food, drinks, and fumbling with his/her phone.

I consistently get bombarded with garbage pings during pickup and even more when I'm at or near the dropoff.

Most of the time, as soon as I complete the delivery and I'm ready for more orders, the pings stop.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> OP is in a fantasy land where he thinks he has a choice in the matter. Don't like to read the screen while driving? Well you picked a great gig that requires a moving vehicle AND a phone.
> 
> OP: your a very replaceable cog in a very big machine. Even at my day job I laugh at all the new guys that think they can change the world or have a say in the way the world works. LPT: you don't. No one cares what you you think. Seriously. This is not a career, and all it does is chew up your car and make you apathetic towards others.
> 
> Do what you want. You obviously have it all figured out (like everyone else who thinks they do).


Respectfully, don't you think you're over generalizing and for the sake of what, bravado or something? I don't know. Or upset you might not have known the answer despite being or coming across as a self proclaimed delivery god or something? It was just a question.

Again, it was just a question with a little bit of context attached. I admit, I'm over explaining and carrying on but only because motives are questioned and then what seemed like discouraged. What does it matter to you or anyone why someone wants to do something the way they want to do it, if it's possible on a delivery app, and it doesn't affect you? I'm not putting my crap on you, sorry if taken that way, again it was just a question. One knows the answer or they don't. Didn't come in here with a thread title suggesting, "you're all doing it wrong, you need to do this, if you don't do it my way, you'll never do it, only I can do food delivery on an app", etc, etc.

You're not me, you don't know my motives, you don't know me. You don't deliver in my car, on my device, in my area (most likely). You know basically nothing when it comes to my specifics and to be fair, the opposite is true. Perhaps I'm impaired, have arthritis, missing a digit, irreversible vision issues, etc, etc. Did that ever occur to you? Not saying I am, they're examples but also not saying I'm not. That's none of anyone's business. No offense meant to anyone with a disability or otherwise.

Isn't it ironic suggesting this is simply the way it is, no way around it, you have to do it this way or you can't do it etc, etc, even though apps implement and change things all the time? Why does a simple yes or no question illicit that type of a response, because someone else doesn't do that or doesn't agree with it? So what? Isn't that just accusing me of doing what it is you seem to actually be doing or similar? Claiming one thinks they know it all, and suggesting this is the only way it works or goes.

Clear difference is (or the way I see it) you're trying to tell me the unquestionable reality of what you think it is and everything that goes with that without actually answering the question, posing it as ultimate truth (which it may be) but I'm merely asking a question on is it this way or not, can you or can't you? FWIW, there is still no definite answer here, but what sparked my interest was a post on another forum suggesting it is possible but without confirmation, many of the specifics, or if this is something that may have been changed.

True, I picked a gig requiring a vehicle and a phone, so did just about everyone else here, did I suggest I couldn't do it or failed in doing so because this was such an issue? No, you basically did, again, it was just a question, a curiosity if you will. An option, a tool in a tool box, again, so what? I do still have a choice worst case, I can just damn my acceptance rate as everyone tends to do already or just accept/reject those orders. Was just looking at a possible angle and perhaps a "potentially better" choice for me, if it works in general and then for someone else, that's great too. If not and am stupid for asking, so what? What's the problem?

I know full well about being replaceable that's also a part of my motives in this whether you agree or not. As if anyone cares what you think either. Who is trying to change the world, did I email my driver specialist? Did I call care? Did I put it in any of these apps feedback request? NO, nor will I. Think you're making assumptions and way more of this than it is. This is a gig for me, yes, not even part time but it's not beer money either, and am not attempting to make a career of it, just more hours and opportunity with time if possible, so there's another assumption. It's for stuff that I have a specific plan and goal for, that is very important to me, again non of anyone's business and doesn't actually matter nor is necessary for the thread and question posed. So maybe I will take it more seriously than what it is because I know the possibilities the extra cash AND flexibility brings, not that it's a big deal in of itself.

Is it a crime to try to learn something, ask for a tip or trick or something that I do not know which might be useful? Just because it's gig work, does that mean I should do it to any less of a standard, not take pride in it and also try to improve in that? Do you pretend to have it all figured out, that there is no room for a thought, a question or some possible growth? Do you hate new guys, are they a threat? Does it mean less for you? It doesn't to me, there is enough to go around IMO. I'm asking, not assuming, there's the difference.

Do what you want, I will do what I want and hopefully we will all be better off for it, no bragging, not the first, won't be the last, and it isn't rocket science. And I may not make it far in this gig either, I can concede that too but I do not have it all figured out, don't pretend to, never claimed that, and not afraid to admit it by any means, and that's why this thread exists in first place and why this lengthy nonsensical exchange is now happening. Because I do not think so much of myself to not ask a question and admit any inexperience or lack of knowledge. As far as the apathetic thing, that clearly is proving itself to be the case and think it hits us all sooner or later.



KevinJohnson said:


> If it is just gig work then why so much over analyzing? You want to google the hours of the restaurant and you haven't even delivered 20 orders. Really?


Alluded to most of the first part of your question above. Yes, I want to look up their hours, among other things, because I value my time and money, and don't particularly like driving 30 minutes for a closed or nearly closed restaurant with no pay and it would have happened to me a 2nd time already except that I didn't allow that and we know why.

Having that knowledge eventually being retained also makes for a better driver I would think, among other reasons. Now with some of the mindset here, people will say, "that's a part of it, if you don't like it, quit, look at the newbie", etc. That's fine too but what gets me is the too often proposed suggestion that this is only gig work for someone else and they're expendable, probably won't make it, can't change the way things are, but when it comes to them personally, they crush it, they have been doing this for x number of years and have done a billion successful deliveries, and so on and so forth. Can we all come down a notch?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

GIGorJOB said:


> Yes, I want to look up their hours, among other things, because I value my time and money, and don't particularly like driving 30 minutes for a closed or nearly closed restaurant with no pay


This is exactly my point, time and money.

Why look up on google to find out their posted hours when you have a phone in your hand and can call the restaurant and ask the person answering the phone are they open because you have a pickup for @Young Kim ?

To answer your OP just try it and see what happens. You still don't have your first 20 deliveries completed but spend all this time over analyzing something you Never Do.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> This is exactly my point, time and money.
> 
> Why look up on google to find out their posted hours when you have a phone in your hand and can call the restaurant and ask the person answering the phone are they open because you have a pickup for @Young Kim ?
> 
> To answer your OP just try it and see what happens. You still don't have your first 20 deliveries completed but spend all this time over analyzing something you Never Do.


Calling falls under the "other" of "among other things" as noted above. That's my point, you can't call through the app when on the offer screen, at least on GH. So that's exactly what I do off the app, and appreciate the suggestion nonetheless. It's not really a matter of a set in stone rule, it's about having the discretion and ability/options based on each delivery and offer. Can't call ahead on GH and say I have an offer for x when I haven't accepted the offer yet, they do not give you the order name or the order info. The restaurant may have other GH orders, too. This is simply to help decide whether I want to accept or not.

Not necessarily limited to only this but I check their hours, see a photo of the place, which is helpful if unfamiliar with it and/or surroundings, and call outside of the delivery app because it has the # and/or one touch dial on the search engine and again, that wont' be on the offer screen of the GH app. There are other potentially useful things that I do and could be done here as well, even after accepting if necessary, but won't get into detail due to the previous responses to this sort of thing.

It all varies and depends but if way past closed for normal hours, I may not even bother with it, usually reject, but may also call. If close enough or a little over by the time I can, or might, get there, usually try to call in the short window of time the offer is up to see if they will still be there, not a big deal if missed because too close for my liking anyway. Some chains or locations have long greetings and message prompts to get through if someone even answers at all, especially at those near closing times. So the decision based on hours is also a major factor on it's own and that's in part why.

I know people will say just accept if you want the offer and call after, don't want to, don't necessarily have to but might form time to time, depends. Been told a few times if you get here in the time we leave, it's fine but if you get here and we have left, then too bad. Not dealing with that. And they can say we are still here, no problem or we will wait and end up closing/leaving anyway. That's why it's relevant to me in making the best possible decision based on all the info available even if it doesn't come from the actual app. Before you say why bother, as you said yourself it's only food delivery, we do this stuff in a given instance all the time, delivery app or not, what's 30 seconds or so of additional information?

Not really over analyzing by wanting a bit more info to go with the offer, it's still pretty basic stuff just described, most children are doing it nowadays. Then you'll say it's also basic using the app normally and taking the orders or rejecting as they come. Not going over it again, there are plenty of valid reasons to do it this way if possible, regardless if one agrees or not and whatever judgements you want to make about that, go ahead. Had a thought, later saw a post after a quick search and decided to post here, it's just a question. I'm elaborating over and over because you guys seem to be questioning my motives and all else, don't know why. FWIW, posting here is my choice and doesn't bother me when it comes to time vs money. The other stuff not so much.

What's questionable and again, ironic, is the over analyzing from others actively questioning my motives and preferences and a simple post in general, might even go as far to say, crapping on the very notion or ability in general, for an idea or something they seem to doubt is remotely possible, certainty not a good one, they themselves don't have the answer to, suggesting they would never see a need or do so even if possible but I'M the one wasting my time?

It's fine really, at the end of the day, I posted the thread and posed the question for me and my benefit, I'll get the answer here or I won't, not a big deal. I don't believe I'm taking anything away from you or anyone else in doing so, not suggesting you can't or should not post here or anywhere else but will point out the obvious that you don't "have" to respond or reply here IF you don't want to or if somehow my question, line of thinking, motives, preferences, or whatever, bothers you so much. Doesn't bother me in turn, happy to entertain any and all questions, doubts or suggestions. Don't know if this is the intention but you don't have to kill off the thread or contributions here because you don't agree.

As far as testing it out, no need to take a possible hit for simply toggling off, don't drive that often so it's likely I'll have the answer by the next time I do so. As to the other part of why I don't just toggle off and see what happens? Don't want to, don't have to, that's why I posted and I might want to do it this way and/or have that option to, and will or won't do so, as soon as it's determined it's possible, or definitely won't, if it's not.

It's only a question, I will be totally satisfied once I get the answer and later confirm it, no matter what it is. I'm not the one making this out to be more than it is. For the record, not trying to reinvent the wheel, things are fine the way they are, not telling anyone else how to conduct their deliveries, have no problem admitting I may be wrong in asking and in thinking this may be a way to do it as well, and could very well end up at the consensus that, doing it the way the app (or others) might intend, is the way to go, but let me try something else, both figuratively and literally. What if I said it's just a thought or question, a curiosity only and no matter what the answer, or if you can or can't, I will do it your guys' way and agree with you, that doing it this proposed way is still a total waste, even if it's possible? Does that make it all better now?

What difference does it make if I or anyone else can, can't, choose to do it that way, or not? Is the question somehow less valid? I can see now the mistake I made was providing some context and asking for suggestions, should have just asked the question and left it at that because you are looking into and analyzing that part of it too much. Forget about that part, let's just pretend I only posted the question, good? Good.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Great! 
Let us know when you actually complete your first 20 deliveries.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

TLR

I never did deliveries off block, because they count against your on-block acceptance rate and were generally crappy offers, but in all my driving, I never had any problem going unavailable while on a delivery. In fact, towards the end I started getting a bunch of deliveries further and further from my home as my blocks wound down. To combat that, I started going unavailable as I drove towards home 15-20 minutes before my block ended, even after I had delivered an order.

I only got two "warnings." And even then it was just a reminder to go available or my block would be canceled. 

FWIW, on the rare occasions when I was working towards minimum, the time I spent "unavailable" wasn't deducted from my block time. One time I even tried to push the envelope and was unavailable for about 45 minutes in a 3 hour block and when they made my minimum up the next day, it was for all three hours


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

dlearl476 said:


> TL:biggrin:R
> 
> I never did deliveries off block, because they count against your on-block acceptance rate and were generally crappy offers, but in all my driving, I never had any problem going unavailable while on a delivery. In fact, towards the end I started getting a bunch of deliveries further and further from my home as my blocks wound down. To combat that, I started going unavailable as I drove towards home 15-20 minutes before my block ended, even after I had delivered an order.
> 
> ...


Good info, much appreciated. Some drivers were saying that as long as they had a delivery assigned to task then GH wouldn't necessarily cancel the current block if you went unavailable, and then if you met min pay on your own anyway, that it may not even matter. However, if you were just beginning your scheduled block let's say, and had no active deliveries or tasks, they could mark you absent and remove your block after a period of time. Still a bit messy, if a concern, wouldn't risk it.

I don't know how accurate any of that actually is though, or what might happen and now with the reassigning thing, it seems the bigger issues is if you toggle unavailable without a task (on block). If you have one up, you might be able to just toggle off and then back on if need be or prompted, and if you hit the minimum amount or fall below acceptance anyway, again, might not even matter. Either way, know I wouldn't play around with scheduled blocks too much.

None of that appears to be an issue off block obviously because there is no expectation of being available and no min or guaranteed pay to account for, as long as the app allows you to complete your current task, if toggled off in the meantime, I don't know what the problem would be, not that there isn't any.

And that is another perfectly good reason for wanting to toggle off that should be accounted for, you know you're done after the current delivery or don't want to be tempted and don't want to have your acceptance rate affected. IMO that's part of being an IC, having the ability to say, I don't want any more offers right now, not accepting any, don't send them to me. Understood this is maybe not how it works, or is supposed to, especially on block.

Did see a driver have an issue once with the payout being marked "missed" after toggling unavailable off block with an active delivery even though it wasn't removed from the task list and the driver was able to completed it normally. Had to submit a ticket to the pay department to get funds released for that delivery. Seems to be an isolated incident but could be GH's way of discouraging doing this. Then again that may happen from time to time anyway, don't know.

Don't have an issue with offers or them being crappy off block so far but what's this about off block counting against your on block acceptance? In the same day? For example, whatever you do off block for the day still counts for on block, right? Thanks again.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

GIGorJOB said:


> For example, whatever you do off block for the day still counts for on block, right?. Thanks again.


That depends. Have you made your first 20 deliveries yet?


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> That depends. Have you made your first 20 deliveries yet?


LOL, maybe, maybe not, irrelevant either way but that was a good one, I'll give you that.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Doesn't matter if u are moving or not, at least not in the 3 years I've done GH here in DC. I drive home after every order. If I get another order on the way, that's great. If not, I just go home and wait until the next ping.


Not me. I try to be stationary.


----------

